# long weekend surprise



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I came home from shopping this afternoon, and found this little surprise.
















its my 1st time having a berried shrimp. very exciting..


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Way kewl.. it is fun to find this the first time, and it doesn't get old, not really.


----------

